# Raptors @ Nets, Dec. 3rd [merged]



## RaptorsFan2005 (Nov 22, 2005)

I really want to win this one badly. We have to give VC a hard foul early and he will either get injured or be scared the rest of the game. This team needs to play tough


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Nets game*

Pretty pointless to give VC a hard foul just for the hell of it. 

Let him play his usual game
And we will play ours

Which ever team plays better will win
No use in going out of the way to flagrant/intentional foul some one.
Thats not good sportsmanship, which is something I hope the Raps maintain this season.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Nets game*

We shouldn't try to injure VC. That's stupid and pointless. The Nets are a better team than us with or without Vince. If anything, having him in the game taking dumb fadeaways will be a positive for us, so it just adds to the absurdity in wishing, or even suggesting, injury on an opposing player.

Either way, I'd feel much more satisfied beating a Nets team with a healthy Vince Carter than beating one with an injured VC.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Nets game*



RaptorsFan2005 said:


> I really want to win this one badly. We have to give VC a hard foul early and he will either get injured or be scared the rest of the game. This team needs to play tough


out of all ur fellow raptor fans ur the only one who has not gotten over VC? why is this?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Nets game*



onecooljew said:


> Pretty pointless to give VC a hard foul just for the hell of it.
> 
> Let him play his usual game
> And we will play ours
> ...


Very nice post. Its very nice to see such good and intelligent posts. Keep it up. :cheers:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Nets game*

actually it makes sense to give him a hard foul at the begining not out of spite or anything but it is well documented that if he gets that hard foul and is afraid to go inside he shoots that fade away jumper that we know all so well


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Nets game*

scared ha ha more like your scared!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Nets game*

I agree, I don't think they should go out of their way to rough up Vince, but if he's going to the rim, it probably would be a good idea to foul him hard. Nothing unnecessary, but something I think should be done against any player going to the rim, not just Vince. As Madman said, it's been well documented and has happend many times as a Raptor where Vince has been fouled hard early on in a game, and from then on he would begin to start taking fadeaways and jumpers. Our bigs need to let the opposing team know that they can't just walk right inside, and get any shot they want.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Nets game*



RaptorsFan2005 said:


> I really want to win this one badly. We have to give VC a hard foul early and he will either get injured or be scared the rest of the game. This team needs to play tough


We all want to win this game, and go on a 2-game winning streak, but I don't think we can. The Nets are a great team with or without VC. There's no point in attempting to injure VC.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Nets game*

i tend to disagree...without Vince the Nets dont really have a true scorer, yah they have RJ but i dont think he can just torch teams with his reidiculous scroing ability like Vince can either...and lets not forget about that hair thin frontline of theirs...i think we will get this game...we are hungry for another win...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Nets game*

Hopefully Charlie can come out and have another strong game off the bench for us. He and Bosh can get anything they want inside, so their teammates are going to have to find them early and often.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Nets game*

From what Vince showed us last time he was here, as long as he plays like that there is no reason to be concerned about him.

Although I'd love for Hoff to give him a good hard clean foul, because the fans might finally get off Hoff's back if he were to do so.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Raptors @ Nets, Dec. 3rd*

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (2-15) @ *New Jersey Nets* (7-8)
December 3rd, 2005, 8:00 PM EST
The Score

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CALDERON, JOSE" TITLE="CALDERON, JOSE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jcalderon0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mjames0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Jose Calderon, Mike James, Morris Peterson, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*





































*Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson, Jason Collins, Nenad Krstic*</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Raptors @ Nets, Dec. 3rd*

Finally we got this thread up. :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Raptors @ Nets, Dec. 3rd*

This weekend I'm resting and getting ready for my exams, so I'll most likely be home to catch this one. 
Go Raptors!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Nets game*

Merge threads?


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Nets game*

Alas, our one game winning streak will be snapped


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Hoping for two in a row.

Charlie is going to have to be huge again tonight. We are really going to have to beat up their frontline and hope Krstic takes some early fouls.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

mayb we can stick it to vince, get graham to play some tough D


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

*Won't be able to watch this game tonight, I have a hockey game. Oh well, hope the Raptors can win this game.* :banana:


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

to me this is our playoff game. We could lose to everyother team in the league and it woudn't bother me, but I really, really hope we can beat NJ

We can't expect to play the same Defense as we did last night and win, plus we won't get the great looks we got last night with Atlanta's sh*** Defense.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I wish it was a one or three o'clock game or something. They need more games during the day on the weekend.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

agreed especially fro us europeans cos i ahve a nasty headache and wont make it till 2 am to catch this../

good luck boys


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

I thought this thread was about Raptors vs Nets, it turned out to be a VC thread, wonder y :angel:


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

skip_dawg! said:


> agreed especially fro us europeans cos i ahve a nasty headache and wont make it till 2 am to catch this../
> 
> good luck boys


Yup. 
3 am for me. 

We're going to lose by 10 or less. 
Bosh with a weak game.

I hope for a win, though, as always.
I'll be dreaming Raps tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

should be a good game for Bosh and Charlie if they can gang-rebound it will mean that we have a chance


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Was listening on the fan for a minute there but was cut off. *******s. 

Hoffa with 3 quick boards to start the game.

VC starts the game well. 

Hope the boys can play a good game here. 

Hoffa gets a basket; assist by Calderon :clap:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

In comes Charlie. Hope he can make things happen. 

Calderon officially the starting point guard for the Raptors. Mike James coming off the bench.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I guess James is out with a back injury. Calderon has his work cut out for him.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nets taking a lot of jumpers. Hope it stays that way.

Bosh off to a nice start on offense.

We've got two fouls on Nenad already. Carter too. Hope to push it right at them again next quarter.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i guess tonight we will see what Jose is made of...if he can handle big time minutes...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Tie ball game after 1. 

Two layups. Gotta love getting some easy hoops.

Nets on the ropes a bit. Man this would be a sweet victory.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

i think i just saw hi-lite of the game

Norma Wick interviewing Charlie V's dad...LOL

charlie's dad sounds totally uninterested...lol...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Boys seem to be playing pretty well. 

Hoffa gets a dunk.

VC with three fouls.

Nets fans aren't too happy. :banana: 

Up by four.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

*Good game so far. Raps up by 6 at the half. :banana: :banana: :banana:

Bosh already with 20 pts and 3 rebounds.
Mo Pete with 17 pts.*


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Looks like Mo Pete is having one of those games where everything falls for him. Good to see Bosh getting to the line as well. I have a good feeling about this game. :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice half. Nets not playing well. Hopefully we can keep them taking jumpshots all night.

Two fouls on Bosh in the late 2nd, that sucks. He's having a very nice offensive game tonight.

Mo Pete looks inspired.

Jalen Rose looks... well, anyways...

I like to see all our defenders with their paws in the air. Shows genuine interest in getting stops.

Hoff's pass was a little extra, wasn't it? He didn't have to do the blind spinning reverse pass, but oh well. Very happy to see him getting minutes in the second quarter--we need him. The Bonner/Villanueva frontcourt isn't much to behold.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Sweet first half; can't wait to see it. 

Bosh and Mo with huge first half performances. Carter, not so much.

Hoffa had a sweet pass to Bosh? Seems like he's having a decent game so far.

I'm off to bed. 

Go Raptors!


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Nice half. Nets not playing well. Hopefully we can keep them taking jumpshots all night.
> 
> Two fouls on Bosh in the late 2nd, that sucks. He's having a very nice offensive game tonight.
> 
> ...


that hoffa pass was pretty sweet, spinning is unnecessary but it is a sweet move anyway


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

And who told Derrick Martin he was allowed to shoot? He looks like an out of control little pudgy dwarf out there, tossing up preposterous layins. Somebody get this guy in a suit.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

speedythief said:


> And who told Derrick Martin he was allowed to shoot? He looks like an out of control little pudgy dwarf out there, tossing up preposterous layins. Somebody get this guy in a suit.


*Yeah I know, why'd we sign him anyways?*


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

AirJordan™ said:


> *Yeah I know, why'd we sign him anyways?*


Martin is another coach, basically. He's on the team for when Jose and Mike can't put in big minutes. Just supposed to be a stabilizer. Leo made the remark that Martin is basically on the team to help integrate Jose into the NBA. Not really supposed to play much.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

speedythief said:


> And who told Derrick Martin he was allowed to shoot? He looks like an out of control little pudgy dwarf out there, tossing up preposterous layins. Somebody get this guy in a suit.


3 assists in 7 minutes tho..thats impressive...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Great first half

Real positive stuff from Hoffa.

Bosh is making my talk about split go to go men with James, look silly. He has been playing great and working hard for quality looks the past 10 days.

Great to see them attack Carter on defence.

Mo-Pete - guess we see the good Mo-Pete tonight. It happens now and then.

And go away Jalen.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

the raptors third quarter woes are beginning...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

OHHHH BOY....Vince is down...holding his ankle...im listening to the game...so i dint see it...but was it bad??


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hoff steps through Vince's outstretched leg.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Whats happening? Someone tell me. My dads watchin the hockey (Sharks @ Leafs) game in the family room right now so I don't know whats happening, im too lazy to go to my room and check it out, lol.

Got back from my hockey game like an hour ago and im tired. (I play right wing for the London Junior Knights)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

That's too bad. Really/


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Where did the take out the shovel comment go... that was classic


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

^^ lol...........is Wince Carter injured or what?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Kidd has been really sloppy tonight. 

CV's family looks really into it.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

AirJordan™ said:


> ^^ lol...........is Wince Carter injured or what?


yup...Vince is just roled his ankle on Hoffa's foot...and Charlie is on fire right now..


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

WOW...this is crazy..Vince is back into the game....something we dint see very often in Toronto


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What a freakin drama queen.
Look at him move now. Did mommy kiss it and make it alright?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

*The hockey game is over, Leafs lost 5-4 to the Sharks. Im finally watchin the Raps/Nets game. Wow......Raps leading.*

:banana: *GO RAPTORS GO* :banana:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

jose HUGE.....10 point lead for the dinos...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> What a freakin drama queen.
> Look at him move now. Did mommy kiss it and make it alright?


*He's a great actor.*


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> WOW...this is crazy..Vince is back into the game....something we dint see very often in Toronto


I disagree... he always rolled around like he got shot and would come back a few minutes later. This is Classic carter, IMO.

Now it's time to take out the shovel, give it to Loren Woods, and have him crack Vince in the head.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

New Jersey is really playing sloppy....2 really bad turnovers...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Well your going to get the last shot with Martin on the floor - unfortunately it will be an impossible shot.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

yet another game we can't pull away while opponent is doing poorly.......oh well


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

BS Travel Call on Graham


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

carter driving into the lane...impressive...carter driving into the lane after an injury....priceless....


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Chris Bosh is on his way to another double-double.
My 100th post.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

AirJordan™ said:


> Chris Bosh is on his way to another double-double or maybe even a triple-double.


how??damn new jersey is coming back into it...and that was such a no call on joey grham...

and how is bosh going to get a triple double??? what stat am i no looking at?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> how??damn new jersey is coming back into it...and that was such a no call on joey grham...
> 
> and how is bosh going to get a triple double??? what stat am i no looking at?


My bad, I only meant double-double, I was thinkin of somethin else.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

AirJordan™ said:


> My bad, I only meant double-double, I was thinkin of somethin else.


no prob and congradz on the 100th posst...and another call on the raptors...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nice shot selection Vince.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Rose comes in with a 2 point lead.

Rose leaves the game .... there will be no lead.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I'd like to see some closeups of Lamond Murray on the bench


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

preety crappy second half for Bosh..only 4 points...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

As much as I like CV, Calderon is our best rookie.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

What a tip by Bosh!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raps win......book it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok guys, please don't troll the Nets board. Please, please. Have more class than that.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Ok guys, please don't troll the Nets board. Please, please. Have more class than that.


hahahhaha....ur a party crasher....they were talking sooo much trash...i think we can take some small shots at them no????


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> hahahhaha....ur a party crasher....they were talking sooo much trash...i think we can take some small shots at them no????


You want to brag about the win, do it right here.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Yaaaaaaaaay..........2 game winnninng streak.
3-15 Raptors.
Lets go Raptors.
We can pull off another W against the Wizards on Tuesday.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> As much as I like CV, Calderon is our best rookie.


Have to agree. He knows his role and he maximizes it.

Joey and Charlie aren't that far behind, though. They just need to do the right things more often, you know?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Its so quiet in here compared to the Nets game thread.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations on the win guys. :cheers:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I wasn't sure if this game would be worth my Saturday night. Glad I stayed for it.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

AirJordan™ said:


> Its so quiet in here compared to the Nets game thread.


i am glad we even got to more than 3 pages....compared to some of the other boards and how our team has done


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

speedythief said:


> You want to brag about the win, do it right here.



thats boring what am i gonna say...hey speedy ur raptors are crap...my raptors are better....jeez...anywyas im j/k im gonna go see what the mood is tho...they must be royally pissed...

but this was a nice win...we seem to be able to pull games out..and Bosh is moderatly, really moderatly taking over the games whne we need it with a big play...i knew this team was better then that record...and winning over vicne was just that much sweeter....and plus did anybody notice hoffa had a nice game with 6/5 in 20 mins of action...


----------



## mavhaz (Nov 17, 2003)

Great game. Thought they were going to collapse @ 80-80 but the 8-0 run sealed it very impressive considering the youth on the floor at the end


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Niiiiiiiiiiicceeeee

We win, and I finally saw the VH1 hip-hop honours
Beautiful.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

We start off December with 2 straight wins, this could be the start of somethin................lets go raptors :banana:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

nwt said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiicceeeee
> 
> We win, and I finally saw the VH1 hip-hop honours
> Beautiful.


is it still on much?
i forgot all bout it.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

lol the bandwagoners on nets boards are pathetic......lol


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ I was watching that until Flash/5 came out looking like the urban version of Def Leopard... sounding not much better.

White Lines might be my favourite song ever, though.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Great night for Bosh. He is emerging. All the rooks were key which was great to see. Mo was clutch.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

AirJordan™ said:


> Its so quiet in here compared to the Nets game thread.


Quality > Quantity


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Thoughts on the game...

- If we can find a way to play Jose 48 minutes a night our offense will rarely stagnate. He is excellent. Twice tonight our guys started standing around but Jose waited as long as he could for something to develop before taking it himself. Good or bad, he has a lot of patience, which is great for a first-year player.

- I can forgive Charlie's performance on that late defensive rebound alone. That was important. On offense he needs to find a role and IMO it's getting as close to the rim as he can get. I don't like seeing him taking threes with 12+ seconds on the shot clock. If he finds himself open when we're swinging it around the horn, or in a late-clock situation, alright, shoot it. But otherwise we need him in the paint, especially when Bonner is on with him.

- Jalen Rose continues to have a horrible season. I hope he can come around sooner than later, otherwise I can't see us keeping him. Salary dump near the trading deadline is a distinct possibility if he can't figure out how not to commit offensive fouls or force shots. The scouting report is out on his baseline turnaround... he's got to have more tricks in his bag than that, doesn't he?

- Difference between Mo Pete a week ago and Mo Pete now: activity. The more he moves, the better he plays. When he's camping in the corner on offense he might hit a few but he's not contributing the way we need him to (with Jalen still struggling). More FTA's than 3PA's--great sign.

- Nenad Krstic is the guy Nets fans were calling a top-2 or 3 centre in the East? What did he do, exactly, if anything?

- Chris Bosh went for the throat tonight against a weak Jersey frontline. Nice going. Hopefully this sparks his many-FTA games like we saw in the last half of the season in 04/05.

- Vince Carter... sheesh. I thought this guy was out to prove everyone wrong?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Who remembers in the 2nd quarter, Jose's dish to Araujo who was running towards the paint, who quickly dished it behind to Bosh who had an open dunk. What an unbelievable play.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Great game by the Raps! They played good D and made the extra passes. Great overall game from everyone and another great thing is the glimpse of what Nets will see more of Carter in the future. Did anybody notice how when he came back he was limping? He entered the game limping then out of nowhere he was running as if nothing happened. I guess being in that BOW WOW movie has taught him a thing or two about acting.

*100th Post*...and counting


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh had a terrific game. I would have liked to see him be a little more aggressive in the 3rd quarter, but he got the job done. 29 points, 13 rebounds and 15/16 from the line. He is now shooting 85% from the free throw line in this season.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mo Pete and Calderon also had great games. Mo Pete really stepped up after he got his 5th foul, which was definately a bad call. Calderon was also big down the stretch when the Nets were making their run. His teammates need to take him out for dinner tonight, that's for sure.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

they won? whoa I turned it off when things started getting tight I can't watch the endings of raptor games anymore to many heart attacks


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Vince looked disinterested for most of this game. He tried to step up in the 4th quarter, but it seemed to be too late. And after the game he was just laughing it up and sharing smiles with the opposing team. It didn't look like he was dissapointed at all that the Nets just lost a team who was 2-15 entering this game.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> Great game by the Raps! They played good D and made the extra passes. Great overall game from everyone and another great thing is the glimpse of what Nets will see more of Carter in the future. Did anybody notice how when he came back he was limping? He entered the game limping then out of nowhere he was running as if nothing happened. I guess being in that BOW WOW movie has taught him a thing or two about acting.
> 
> *100th Post*...and counting


Congrats on the 100th post, got my 100th post a few mins ago.

Bosh with another double-double: 29 pts, 13 rebs
Mo Pete: 24 pts, 5 rebs
Charlie "Big Smooth" Villanueva: 12 pts, 2 rebs
Golden Graham: 9 pts, 6 rebs
Calderon: 8 pts, 8 assists, 4 rebs
Rose: 5 pts, 5 rebs, 2 assists
Araujo: 6 pts, 5 rebs

Impressive game by the Raps. I have a good feeling we're gonna win against the Wizards.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mr_B said:


> they won? whoa I turned it off when things started getting tight I can't watch the endings of raptor games anymore to many heart attacks


Don't sweat it. It seems that they are starting to learn how to play in crunch time. All those tough, last minute losses have certainly taken their toll on this team, and I'm happy that instead of putting their heads down, they've begun to learn from it.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Who remembers in the 2nd quarter, Jose's dish to Araujo who was running towards the paint, who quickly dished it behind to Bosh who had an open dunk. What an unbelievable play.


That was an awesome play.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

great game, those close games earlier on really helped us in the past two games


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I almost forgot about Graham. He had quite the performance. He battled out there tonight, and didn't take any plays off. I love the fact that he was playing so physical out there tonight, and he continued to take it to VC on the defensive end.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

damn... NETS game thread is long as hell... they have some funny posters over there... hehe...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

shookem said:


> That was an awesome play.


Hell yeah it was. The entire bench were on their feet. Hopefully they'll show that play when they are doing the highlights of the game later on.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

kirk_2003 said:


> damn... NETS game thread is long as hell... they have some funny posters over there... hehe...


yeah i kno eh, its like 50 pages long.

and mods, can we get banned for spamming, not that im gonna spam or anything, im just wondering.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Don't sweat it. It seems that they are starting to learn how to play in crunch time. All those tough, last minute losses have certainly taken their toll on this team, and I'm happy that instead of putting their heads down, they've begun to learn from it.


you got a point I didn't watch the ending to last night game either


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

AirJordan™ said:


> yeah i kno eh, its like 50 pages long.
> 
> and mods, can we get banned for spamming, not that im gonna spam or anything, im just wondering.


Depends what you mean by spamming. What do you mean?


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Missed the game but just saw the highlights.....Araujo injuring Vince again :biggrin: ..isn't that the second time that happened? and that pass by Araujo to Bosh was sick with the way things are looking we could have a strong case for having the best bigman passers in the league. Also nice to see us not crumbling in crunch time and actually going on to winning the game, it proves the young players are learning from their mistakes and this looks very promising for the future.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Vince looked disinterested for most of this game. He tried to step up in the 4th quarter, but it seemed to be too late. And after the game he was just laughing it up and sharing smiles with the opposing team. It didn't look like he was dissapointed at all that the Nets just lost a team who was 2-15 entering this game.


and that surprises you???? we have seen that soo much in the past when he was with toronto...i mean he was laughing after he missed that last shot in philly...vince has never and will never take losses to heart...which is what doesnt make him a winner...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations guys, keep it up!!! This was a real nice win and I'm am ever so happy!


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

Euphoria coming on like ex from these last 2 wins!!!! :banana::biggrin::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::clap::clap::clap::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

^im afraid of channing frye

Joey Graham was a key in this victory! I love how he played. Hes the reason carter posted 15points. Im sure Mo-Pete gave him a few pointers on how to play carter as well. 

Chris Bosh had a 20 point first half and a 10 board second half, putting him back into the list of 6 players in the 20 and 10 club, this season. He was very good in the clutch too, and 15/16 freethrows is crazy.

Big ups to Rob Backcock for Jose.

Jalen- will play better next game, Hes going to need time to adjust and I think by the end of the adjustment period, he will be able to give us 10,4,4 in 20 min of play or so, thats all we need anyway from him.

Mo pete played perfectly.
Araujo, someone please check the -/+ rating for him, im jus curious.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I went to the game tonight, I am now a fan of Morris Peterson and Chris Bosh. Morris Peterson for his perimeter shooting and Chris Bosh for his rebounding and scoring ability. I got to meet players from the Toronto Raptors ballclub; I met Charlie Villanueva, Rafael Araujo, Matt Bonner, Eric Williams, and Mike James. I fooled around with Charlie Villanueva, he is really cool.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Dooch said:


> I went to the game tonight, I am now a fan of Morris Peterson and Chris Bosh. Morris Peterson for his perimeter shooting and Chris Bosh for his rebounding and scoring ability. I got to meet players from the Toronto Raptors ballclub; I met Charlie Villanueva, Rafael Araujo, Matt Bonner, Eric Williams, and Mike James. I fooled around with Charlie Villanueva, he is really cool.


again i want details man detials.....i want like a script on what u guys said....hahha..j/k...anyhow i wouldnt be a fan of Morris for too long..he will tend to let u down alot...im sure he wont break the 10 point barrier on tuesday....thats just the player he is...he has fallen in love with his jumpshot...and she cheats on him like there no tomorow....


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> again i want details man detials.....i want like a script on what u guys said....hahha..j/k...anyhow i wouldnt be a fan of Morris for too long..he will tend to let u down alot...im sure he wont break the 10 point barrier on tuesday....thats just the player he is...he has fallen in love with his jumpshot...and she cheats on him like there no tomorow....


*Conversation between Charlie Villanueva and I* 
Dooch: Whats up Charlie?
Charlie: Im doing good man, how's everything?
Dooch: Not bad, thanks for giving me your autograph.
Charlie: Your welcome. 
Dooch: Nice win against the Atlanta Hawks last night.
Charlie: We needed that win in a big way.
Dooch: Why does Sam Mitchell go nuts every game? (laughing)
Charlie: (laughing) (pats me on the head) I don't know. 

Got a picture with him also.


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

speedythief said:


> ^ I was watching that until Flash/5 came out looking like the urban version of Def Leopard... sounding not much better.
> 
> White Lines might be my favourite song ever, though.


ST -

You may want to check out Liquid Liquid's postpunk club classic 'Cavern,' which is the original instrumental that was appropriated for Melle Mel's 'White Lines' rendition - the Beastie Boys reissued it on a Liquid Liquid compilation CD (on their defunct Grand Royal label) that's now sadly out-of-print... But the track itself will be readily available on a number of other compilations in circulation...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Great win over Vince for two games in a row. I can't wait to watch it.

Didn't let it get down to the wire, contained their "superstars", big games from Bosh and Mo. Boys gotta be feeling a little bit better about themselves and they've improved significantly over the past month. 

November's in the past, we got a whole new season to play now. 

:cheers:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

dooch you have got to be the lukciest poster av encountered damn you always seem to be meeting players i want to!!!! but congratz am jus very jealous.

great win aswell my jaw dropped wen i woke up and chekd the score 2 wins in a row maybe 3 against the wizards if air jordan is correct!

anyone gt that play with jose 2 hoffa with the bosh dunk finish?


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Now THAT was a great game. Raps pretty much controlled it the whole way. And did it without Mike James or much from Jalen. Very nice.

Bosh was unstoppable in the first half but really started to struggle in the 2nd half. Bosh had only missed 1 or 2 shots in the first half. Charlie hit those 3 shots in a row in the 3rd to keep us going, but then he went cold again. And he always seems to throw up airballs late in the 4th Q, but he is starting to make his FT's which will allow him to play more down the stretch.

Bosh, MoP, and JoeyG all had BIG rebounds down the stretch. Sam went with all the rooks down the stretch and they pulled out a big win. That's great to see. MoP and Calderon went a combined 11 for 17 which saved the game when Bosh and Charlie went cold.

I was glad Sam went back to Hoffa when Mark Jackson came in and was tearing us up. Thought he was a little late with that sub. TV cameras missed a dunk by Hoff, not sure what kind of play it was. And that pass to Bosh will be on the season highlight reel. Good game from the big man. How great was that when he moved VC out of the way and VC went down in a clump on the floor for 5 minutes. When I saw the replay it was obvious VC would be back and be fine. Then when Joey pops him in the mouth with an elbow and then attacks him for the 3pt play. Just beautiful.

Great to see JoeyG getting some PT. Darrick Martin is scary out there - not his job to be chucking end of quarter shots. Get the ball into the right hands, take open shots if it comes back to you near the end of the clock.

Jeff McInnis was killing us. He kept the Nets in it for a while.

I called the Atlanta game as a turning point and it looks like the win really gave the guys confidence and relieved the intense pressure they were under. Congrats to the boys. They deserve it.

I like the idea of going to Charlie as a primary scorer at times, especially against weak interior teams or against second unit guys. Get Charlie into the habit of playing more low post and mid range, just like Bosh. We can do more of this with Joey G as well.

Wonder what JKidd thought about seeing VC laughing and clowning with the other team after a huge disappointing loss, and in a game where VC sucked big time? It has to just kill Kidd, Jefferson, and Lawrence Frank who are hardcore competitors.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

lol he did that? omg i wudda went mental at a team mate if they sukd then went over all happy....


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I forgot to comment on how Bosh looked in the post game interviews.

It was amazing to see the difference in his face. His eyes were bright and optimistic. His smile was wide and genuine. The weight of the world was removed from his shoulders. This is what can happen when a young team gets some momentum. It can hurt you when things are going bad, but it can carry you a long way when things start to go well.

You just know that Charlie, Joey, Jose, Matt, Hoff, Chris, and even MoP are all jazzed by the 2 straight wins. Let's keep it rollin'


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Depends what you mean by spamming. What do you mean?


Like if you post 3 posts in a row thats considered spamming in this other forum, and you can get banned for that.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

AirJordan™ said:


> Like if you post 3 posts in a row thats considered spamming in this other forum, and you can get banned for that.


Not to my knowledge. As long as you stay on the mature side of things, it doesn't really matter how many times you post Heck, I had like 25 straight posts in a game thread in the soccer forum yesterday. In the Raptors forum, we try to minimize posts with only a couple of words, so that's something that you should watch out for as well.


----------



## foul_balls (Jun 25, 2004)

Great game by the Raps. Only caught some of the 2nd half but Mo Pete had a good game. I loved how he was crashing both the offensive and defensive boards in the 4th. Came up with a key defensive rebound and almost got an offensive one too. Why the heck wasn't he doing that early in the season? 

Good to see Joey be aggressive (but in control). Early in the season, his slashing led to alot of offensive fouls or turnovers because of his weak dribbling. 

Hope they keep taking these steps up. Good to see the Raps win without Mike James, too, since they will have to be doing it next year without him. Mike has been great at off-guard but he isn't here long unfortunately.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Man, X-Mass came early this year.

I'll wanted was to beat Atlanta and New Jersey, and I got it. Thx Raps.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

anyone have a piic of Vince in Pain?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

lmao gotta love that it was hoffa...

good 2 hear mop had a good game jus prayin he can continue this...


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

lucky777s said:


> I like the idea of going to Charlie as a primary scorer at times, especially against weak interior teams or against second unit guys. Get Charlie into the habit of playing more low post and mid range, just like Bosh. We can do more of this with Joey G as well.
> 
> Wonder what JKidd thought about seeing VC laughing and clowning with the other team after a huge disappointing loss, and in a game where VC sucked big time? It has to just kill Kidd, Jefferson, and Lawrence Frank who are hardcore competitors.


Mitchell commented on using CV as the primary option in the 3rd quarter - he mentioned that he felt Chris was beginning to look somewhat fatigued and that to give him a short blow and get his 2nd wind, the offense was designed for CV on 4 trips down the court (3 of which he made) - CV may have been pressing a bit last night given his family's attendance as well as playing literally in his backyard (although the Knicks home game will be more so)...

As for Carter, he kept hamming it up w/ Peterson and Rose - it looked as if he kept pointing out his wife in the audience to Jalen and both smiled, chuckled, etc. - nothing more than a friendly game @ the local YMCA for VC given how much he appeared to be enjoying the company of old former teammates - he truly does lack the killer instinct and resembles the remark that Rautins once made: Vince likes what the game/basketball gives him, but doesn't play to win a championship...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Dooch said:


> *Conversation between Charlie Villanueva and I*
> Dooch: Whats up Charlie?
> Charlie: Im doing good man, how's everything?
> Dooch: Not bad, thanks for giving me your autograph.
> ...


thats awesome...he patted u on the head....Charlie is the MAN!!!!!!!!!u sounded like a reporter tho...im sure he found it amusing...i wouldve asked him to hit up a club or somehting..GROUUUUUPIES BABYYYYYYY


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

lucky777s said:


> I forgot to comment on how Bosh looked in the post game interviews.
> 
> It was amazing to see the difference in his face. His eyes were bright and optimistic. His smile was wide and genuine. The weight of the world was removed from his shoulders. This is what can happen when a young team gets some momentum. It can hurt you when things are going bad, but it can carry you a long way when things start to go well.
> 
> You just know that Charlie, Joey, Jose, Matt, Hoff, Chris, and even MoP are all jazzed by the 2 straight wins. Let's keep it rollin'


Interesting comment from Chuck during the course of the game (paraphrased): want to know how to get Chris Bosh excitedly talking? Ask him about what it's like to play alongside Jose Calderon...

Hope that bodes well for the future (and Bosh's tenure in a Raptors uniform)...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Not to my knowledge. As long as you stay on the mature side of things, it doesn't really matter how many times you post Heck, I had like 25 straight posts in a game thread in the soccer forum yesterday. In the Raptors forum, we try to minimize posts with only a couple of words, so that's something that you should watch out for as well.


Yea well, in this other forum (not in BBB) you get warned if you spam. If you get warned 4 times, then youre out.

I guess its different here. My bad for going off-topic.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow that was a great game. 

Everyone played well. I dont really like Martin, his shot selection is awful IMO


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Unknownone said:
 

> Interesting comment from Chuck during the course of the game (paraphrased): want to know how to get Chris Bosh excitedly talking? Ask him about what it's like to play alongside Jose Calderon...
> 
> Hope that bodes well for the future (and Bosh's tenure in a Raptors uniform)...


Reminded me of when a reporter asked what Kurt Thomas thought about playing with Nash instead of Marbury, and he smiled and said no comment.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Frank's post-game comments...



> "We got thoroughly outcoached and outplayed and we got what we deserved," Nets coach Lawrence Frank said. "We're coming off a loss and it is very disappointing that this is the best that we can muster."


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Unknownone said:


> ST -
> 
> You may want to check out Liquid Liquid's postpunk club classic 'Cavern,' which is the original instrumental that was appropriated for Melle Mel's 'White Lines' rendition - the Beastie Boys reissued it on a Liquid Liquid compilation CD (on their defunct Grand Royal label) that's now sadly out-of-print... But the track itself will be readily available on a number of other compilations in circulation...


Have to admit I'm a little disappointed after hearing that track. The LL verison is maybe a little too experimental for my tastes, but Flash/5 clearly just dubbed it. Guess I'm going to have to find a new electro anthem.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Missed the game - I was out of town and just got back. Guess I'm staying up late to catch the Game in a hour at midnight. Sounds like I missed a hell of a game, not just a win, but the young guys carrying the load down the stretch. I am now foundly thinking about last years Bulls team and how poorly they started, but how things completely turned around once the young guys got some experience playing together.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

wow, suddenly we're only 1 win behind houston..look whose laughing now mcgardy n alston! lol


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Aww. I missed the game because I had to go to a party.
I watched the hi-lights and I was jumping. Great win. :cheers:


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

Great win. Solid play from everyone on the floor. Good feeling to string a couple wins together. With play like this i can actually see the raptors winning a few this year. 

I loved the interior passing all game, especially that turning no look by araujo (sick). Good penetration and consistently working to there strengths and the oppositions weaknesses on the offensive side of the ball.

Still tho I find that the raptors are constantly slow on switches and doubles on the defensive end. Furthermore they are always giving up the short/easy pass on a double team and they get burned on it almost every time.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Im happy that the Raptors finally go on a winning streak.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

fantastic. the last two nights have been incredible. the atlanta win was a little weak, i guess, but i would've been exhausted and absolutely heartbroken had we failed to pull it out. last night was excellent. we had so many great contributors and, for me, the best thing was our opponent- not for vince, although that was also refreshing, but for lawrence frank and even jeter kidd. there are so many things about the nets that i dislike, and while it's unfortunate that richard jefferson seems to be picking up some of the more disgusting traits housed by his teammates, i'll leave that issue for his team to handle. 

new jersey is likely my least favourite team in the league, and i was especially excited following last night's performance.

so the raptors, without mike james, beat a well-rested, relatively healthy, superior new jersey team, on the back end of a back-to-back? the same team that embarrassed us on the trade market? i just don't hear very much about that this afternoon, strange. 

peace


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

> so the raptors, without mike james, beat a well-rested, relatively healthy, superior new jersey team, on the back end of a back-to-back? the same team that embarrassed us on the trade market? i just don't hear very much about that this afternoon, strange.


heh. It's because the bigger story of the night was VC laying on the floor whimpering, which made Babcock looks like a genius. Also, it seems like ppl has gotten over the trade some what given the apparent brilliance of Babcock of late (calderon, mike james).


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> Congrats on the 100th post, got my 100th post a few mins ago.
> 
> Bosh with another double-double: 29 pts, 13 rebs
> Mo Pete: 24 pts, 5 rebs
> ...


Congrats on ur 100th post too!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

One more step toward the starting Joey, and sending Jalen to the NBDL campaign.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I forgot to give Joey credit for grabbing the ball from RJ and then winning the tip. Kid is getting better by the day.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Just saw the game and there's plenty to be happy about:

Mo Pete was great; I especially liked him crashing the glass.

More good minutes from Hoffa; a couple bad passes but he was solid.

Bosh was great. Remember when people doubted he could get 20 and 10 this year?

Swarming defense- we've been getting quite a few deflections this season but I thought we did a good job of collapsing with active arms, trapping, and disrupting shots without fouling.

Ball movement and spacing were also quite good.

New Jersey isn't a very good team and they're stuck in the middle, which is even better than them being bad. They'd be in a lot better shape if they could have landed a PF (like Charlie) instead of Wright.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Ball movement and spacing were also quite good.


Ditto.

Loved that Hoffa fast-break pass. 

Good win.


----------

